# Browning Gold 10 Gauge Jamming (HELP)**



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok a good buddy of mine Bought the all mighty 10. 
He brought the dang thing over to the house today cause like we where going to shoots some clays and stuff. 
So we load up point bang jam Ah shucks. Try again point aim pull boom jam. On now next. Load up point boom boom boom jam was really cool hearing three claps of thunder but why no fourth boom of thunder ??? Anyone got some ideas??? We going snowing in a few weeks so we need to get to tinkering. :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

did you or your buddy completely clean it before using?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

No I was throwing clays . As far as I know he just bought it and it was in the closet of the guy he bought it from. We gonna tear it down and soak everything wih gun oil. In the morning.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

How is it jamming? Is it failing to bring the next round all the way into the chamber?

If so the spring needs to be changed.


----------



## shilldo77 (Mar 7, 2013)

it is failing to fuly eject empty shell :x


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you have to remove the butt stock, remove the action spring and clean it and the tube. Do not over oil it. Breakfree CLP is what Browning will tel you to lube it with


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds like your short pumping to me. Are you shooting 3 and a half inch shells thru it? Sometimes with the long shells when they open up to deploy the shot that extra plastic at the end of the bullet with the 3 and a half inchers will cause a little too much extra length for the gun to spit out the empty casing. Just a thought. I had my BPS 12 gauge
that didn't like to eject long shells for that reason.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would agree with KellyHannon on the cleaning the spring in the buttstock. Probably built up crud in there stopping the action from moving all the way back. Also make sure you have it shouldered nice and tight and that the gas ports are clean in the barrel.

Shortpumping? I don't know how you shortpump an auto.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Browning Winchester puts shipping grease on most metal parts when they package a new gun. This has to be removed. I have a SX3, same basic gun, that had the same issue. Called Browning and they walked me thru step by step tear down, cleaning and reassemble. Works good now.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Not to scold anyone here...but.

Why would someone purchase a new or used gun and not want to clean the crap out of it when you get it home. It has to either be laziness or ignorance. How long has the crap (grease/fouling) been in that firearm? Even the manufacturers tell you to clean the poop out of their product, and why would someone not cleen a used firearm... I rest my case... :wink:

Come on guys/gals... use your heads a little... this ain't rocket science.

Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## canadacrossbow (May 16, 2013)

Hi. I have the same gun and I was going to use it as a boat anchor until i found out how to take care of it. I've always used pumps, so i used the same cleaning techniques and it didn't work.

The weak ejector is caused by the piston in the stock having oil on it. If you oil the bolt, the oil will eventually leak through the stock and onto the spring and piston. The rubber pad on the stock has two very small holes. You need to jam a screwdriver in and find the screws. I think they're phillips heads. Once you have the pad off you will find a hex bolt. Take that out, remove the spring assembly, and remove the oil from the spring and piston. I like to keep it as dry as possible.

Another issue that I had was that when I pulled the trigger, nothing would happen. Not even a click. I found that the light coat of oil that I sprayed into the trigger assembly stopped it from working properly. After spraying a gun degreaser over the trigger, bolt, and reciever, my gun works perfectly. I'm used to rifles, so the more oil, the better, but these semiauto shotguns operate better with almost no oil. Now I put one drop on each side of the bolt where it contacts the inside rails and that's it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## canadacrossbow (May 16, 2013)

bluegoose18 said:


> Ok a good buddy of mine Bought the all mighty 10.
> He brought the dang thing over to the house today cause like we where going to shoots some clays and stuff.
> So we load up point bang jam Ah shucks. Try again point aim pull boom jam. On now next. Load up point boom boom boom jam was really cool hearing three claps of thunder but why no fourth boom of thunder ??? Anyone got some ideas??? We going snowing in a few weeks so we need to get to tinkering. :beer:


Hi. I have the same gun and I was going to use it as a boat anchor until i found out how to take care of it. I've always used pumps, so i used the same cleaning techniques and it didn't work.

The weak ejector is caused by the piston in the stock having oil on it. If you oil the bolt, the oil will eventually leak through the stock and onto the spring and piston. The rubber pad on the stock has two very small holes. You need to jam a screwdriver in and find the screws. I think they're phillips heads. Once you have the pad off you will find a hex bolt. Take that out, remove the spring assembly, and remove the oil from the spring and piston. I like to keep it as dry as possible.

Another issue that I had was that when I pulled the trigger, nothing would happen. Not even a click. I found that the light coat of oil that I sprayed into the trigger assembly stopped it from working properly. After spraying a gun degreaser over the trigger, bolt, and reciever, my gun works perfectly. I'm used to rifles, so the more oil, the better, but these semiauto shotguns operate better with almost no oil. Now I put one drop on each side of the bolt where it contacts the inside rails and that's it.

I hope this helps.


----------

